
U.S. sues Oracle, alleges salary and hiring discrimination - chollida1
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-oracle-usa-labor-idUSKBN1522O6
======
pyrophane
I wonder how far afield the situation at Oracle is from what exists at many
other US companies. I would not be surprised to hear "paid white male
employees more" or "was far more likely to hire Asian applicants -
particularly Indian people" about any technology company.

